# Propolis trap



## John Davis (Apr 29, 2014)

Size of the openings is smaller than QE. Too small for the workers to get through, so they close them up.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I can't say if they work better than a piece of screen door screen, but they DEFINITELY work better than a queen excluder.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Ok, thanks.

How do you remove the propolis from a screen door screen?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>How do you remove the propolis from a screen door screen?

Roll it up, put a rubber band on it, put that in a large garbage bag in the freezer. When you unroll it (still in the garbage bag) the propolis all pops off because it's brittle. The same method you use for a propolis trap...


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

Is there a particular time of year that you put the propolis traps on? I assume you would not want them on while the nectar flow is on? Maybe sometime after you pull your honey supers for the year? Any advice on how to harvest propolis with traps (timing, season, etc.) would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Anytime the weather is warm they will gather some propolis. They seem to gather the most in the fall, the next most in the spring , the next most in the summer and none in the winter...


----------

